# Nothing to do with chickens but still...YAY



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

First off I am not looking for sympathy but kinda just wanna brag about some good stuff happening...

Last year I ended up with Cauda Equina Syndrome which is a spinal injury. Had to learn to walk. I am part time in a wheelchair. I also can walk using walking aids like a walking stick. 
So I need to get out more and do excersise and try and lose weight. 2 years ago I started bike rding alot of my boyfriend (now husband) and I lost almost 40kg. When I got injured (no one knows how) I started putting weight back on a bit. But walking is so very difficult now and exhausing. 20 feet and I am ready to sit back down. So difficult to go for long walks, and I walk very slow now, then after a little it starts to hurt to walk. So my husband took me to the back roads near here, with my old bike. We wanted to try and see if I could ride it again. With my injury I ended up with a foot drop/weak ankle. I couldn't even get on the bike and pedal. Felt so scary even trying. I almost even up in tears, trying something that use to be so simple and failing as it was not too difficult...

We talked and he brought me an adult trike last week. Common here for the elderly as they don't have the balance. It is also electric so has an assist to help me pedal. my foot even barely slips off the pedal and I have been out riding almost every day for the last week. I love it and it gives me the freedom of not having to go everywhere with my wheelchair. In my wheelchair it would take me almost an hour to go to the supermarket, on my bike it would take maybe 15 minutes. Without the assist. I can't pedal very fast but I feel great with my bike when I am out and about. I am really looking forward to getting more active and losing weight again as well as building my stamina back up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is both though isn't it? Having a terrible health issue that has limited you is a reason for sympathy but then there is the celebration for finding ways to work around the limitations. 

Without your determination and your hub's brilliant thinking you would still be taking an hour to get to the grocery. 

Can you make modifications to the pedal to make it less likely your foot will slip from the pedal?

And last but not least, will your determination to keep moving help improve the condition?


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

I been telling everyone about my trike. I really got into bike riding few years ago we would go out all day riding. I don't want people feeling sorry for me hope it doesn't come off like that I just explain reasons behind things. but I love bragging about my trike, that and it is different. 

With the pedal nothing can be done unless i get one that straps on my foot. But it fine. Other then that it will help strengthen my ankle to make things better. Just best thing to do is keep at it and keep going. Staying positive is always the key. I just get excited when my husband and I go for bike rides now and look forward to it. 

Most the bad stuff with my condition has passed and biking will help improve my legs and stamina as well as movement.

We don't have a car and since my injury can't really drive myself, manual is a no go and can only drive auto for short time so getting a bike it is a huge deal for me. It took me 5 months to learn to walk again after I had spinal surgery and one of the first things I told my physiotherapist is I want to start riding again. Getting a trike made it possible, the electric motor helps too, I pedal, and only use it as an assist as helps makes pedaling easier, and only use the motor for a push start. 

I just like sharing positive things in my life. Right now that is my trike and it makes me feel so awesome when I am out and about. 

But yes staying determinate helps a lot. Mostly my foot slips if I try and go to fast then I should. But it will help improve my strength and fitness which is the main thing plus improves my mood. I struggle with depression now but after a bike ride, sometimes I am physically sore a lot but I feel great and awesome. I honestly think it is the best gift anyone has ever gotten me .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know that isn't your aim. While I feel for you and the struggle it also makes me feel good to read such a positive attitude in the face of some major challenges. And the not giving up. That's a biggie in my book. That desire to push through no matter what to reach a goal will take you further than your docs imagined.

This says it all: "_I just like sharing positive things in my life. Right now that is my trike and it makes me feel so awesome when I am out and about._" And I'm glad you shared. It made my day brighter.

You sound almost giddy about the trike. Unfortunately where I live something like that would never be viable. If you were here in the states you'd have no option but to depend on others to get around.

Knowing this also helps us when we are trying to toss out info when you have questions about one thing or another. It allows us to think about work arounds.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

I am from Australia and don't think it would be viable there either. But here in the Netherlands they are used a lot so many different bikes.

Thank you Robin, I do enjoy sharing positive things about my recovery and I try and stay active in my support groups to share my experience and help others. I am also happy to answer questions no matter how personal if it helps others understand or helps in their own lives.

I think I am very giddy about the bike. It doesn't feel like a chore like with a lot of my physio things do because I enjoy it. Even with the weather getting very cold lately. Might be a while longer before the excitement wears off. 

I have had some friends also try and ride the trike (called Driewieler here in the Netherlands) and they find it very difficult as the steering is different to normal bikes. Harder to steer, very back end heavy. being in a wheelchair for over a year. full time for 5/6 months then part time (only needed when i left the house) after that gave me wicked biceps which I think helps. Never had much of upper body strength til then.

Whenever I do something now, or carry things my husband says it's okay, you have the biceps for it. 

Thank you for your comments and understanding on me wanting to share my positive experiences. After my injury even the smallest improvements can get me excited. But a long time ago after suffering depression for a very long time I decided to try and take everything on as positive as I can to help be the best that I can be and it makes life so much more better and wonderful. And it made going through my spinal surgery and rehab so much easier and better. I have improved much more then the doctors ever thought I would and I think that is because of the attitude I have had with everything, knowing that such a huge change to my body and life wasn't the end of the world, just meant that my world would be different.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your story and the progress you've made thus far is what this part of the forum is for. Talking about our lives outside of the birds or animals that populate our lives. Afterall we are more than just chickens now aren't we?

You read or hear time and time again how someone's positive attitude towards their challenges have been the biggest reason for their healing and advancements. You're proof of that. 

When I mentioned something to hold your foot on the pedal I was thinking of the enclosed stirrups you see here on some saddles. I imagine that it would be difficult to form that type of setup for a pedal that pivots or whatever it is the pedal does. Rotates, I guess the correct word would be. 

I used to know someone who lived in the Netherlands. She raised/raises Silkies. So, I'm familiar with the biking mentality there and how well everyone has adapted to it. 

Next will be the stationary bike for when the weather prevents you from biking the roads. And you don't have to try to steer it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good for you Shrub and I admire your "can do" spirit and attitude. Keep up the good work!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just as an example of how I grab hold of something and can't let go, I was thinking about your trike on my drive into the city today. To me, "why is it hard to steer?" From me, "because you can't lean into the turn like on a two wheeler." Then I went on to think, how could that be made easier? 

The answer to myself, is being able to control the rear wheels independently to utilize them in making a turn. 

Yeah, I'm weird sometimes.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey Shrub! I’m just now back on CF and just saw this post. As Robin said a positive attitude is key to moving forward. Loved your story, and drive to get going as best as you can after such a devastating injury! I work with a lady who is back to work after a bout of cancer, the loss of a fiancé, and some other significant issues. I don’t ever think I’ve seen her without a smile a great attitude! Thank you for sharing!! You’ve even got me thinking about an adult trike for my hubby who had a stroke a little over a year ago and has issues with left sided weakness.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

nannypattyrn said:


> Hey Shrub! I'm just now back on CF and just saw this post. As Robin said a positive attitude is key to moving forward. Loved your story, and drive to get going as best as you can after such a devastating injury! I work with a lady who is back to work after a bout of cancer, the loss of a fiancé, and some other significant issues. I don't ever think I've seen her without a smile a great attitude! Thank you for sharing!! You've even got me thinking about an adult trike for my hubby who had a stroke a little over a year ago and has issues with left sided weakness.


The trike is great, it helps build leg strength and I get exercise i greatly need. It has a battery, turn on and helps with an assist making it easier to pedal. one handle can be turned to have the bike self move. Which i try and rarely use, mainly use to get started (ankles not strong enough to push pedals to begin) and helps to go up hills. Short distance riding we try and not use it, if I get stuck my hubby sometimes gives me a push. I love how I don't have to be in constant movement or have a foot on ground to hold bike up.

I a, sorry to hear about our hubby and I think the adult trike would be great. Keep in mind the steering is different though, a lot of able body (not disabled) people seem to have trouble with the steering so if possible maybe see if you can try one out first from some where that sells them. It is also great the one I have has a big basket on the back that can hold a lot of shopping. But definitely worth looking into, especially for the warmer seasons to go on little bike rides in nice weather.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What do you do when it gets all snowy or icy? I remember when Dianna talked about the snow days and that it was more difficult to bike.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

I haven't been out in the snow yet with the bike, we have had one day of snow this year and had a 5 yr old birthday party to go to. So next year when it snows again my hubby will take me riding to see how it goes and how I go. He wont let me go alone in the more dangerous weather but will keep you posted.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

So we had decent snowfall and went for a short ride to pet shop.
So update, the bike did well, we had the battery out because of the cold weather so the bike was a little lighter, still difficult to peddle with out the assist but was just a short ride.
It did well, the main road gets salted so the traction was good. On the way home we went a different way the road was more slippery and wasn't salted, the bike didn't slip or slide at all and keeps balance real well. Think i was a little slower then normal. But best thing when I need to stop I don't need to hold myself up with a foot on the ground. Because my ankle would most likely fold and I would end up on the ground. But still was good. Very cold but good.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's great! The fact they try to keep your roads clear for bikers makes it even better. 

Couldn't you put the battery in just before leaving? That way you'd have the assist and it would make it easier for you and maybe a little faster.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

Husband could but the battery is very heavy. When we go out on the bike I never start with the assist on, I turn it on after getting tired and sore after a while because I also use the bike to help strengthen my legs. So with the distance to the pet store I wouldnt have used the assist anyways.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that makes sense. It's more of a nuisance for really short distances and has the added benefit of helping strengthen muscles. But it's not so bad that it can't be added if you go out further.


----------

